# Ealy mating



## Morpheus uk (Aug 11, 2007)

Is it alright if i pair my euchomonella mantids 11 days ealy?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats pushing it but give it a try :twisted:


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

Please put your posts in the correct forum. I am getting tired of moving them.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 12, 2007)

I did and it didnt get a reply which i need quick so i just put it up in a more viewed section


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 12, 2007)

When u gonna do it then morph???


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

> I did and it didnt get a reply which i need quick so i just put it up in a more viewed section


Yeah. Don't do that.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 13, 2007)

> When u gonna do it then morph???


Dont know now, i wanted to do b4 hol rather than after as in i dont reckon most of my inverts will survive through it


----------

